

Show HN: Quiply 2.0 – Next generation company review app - dgpayne
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quiply/id919847406

======
dgpayne
quiply is an app for people to provide feedback on their workplaces. In quiply
2.0 we’ve added support for feedback on companies and all the different
organizations and levels that make up those companies.

Different parts of a company are often very different from each other – the
experience in engineering can be quite different from that in customer
support. The workplace experience also often depends on how deep in the
organization you report. And, of course, the leadership in different
organizations and at different levels of the organization can be very
different.

By giving users the ability to provide feedback on the part of the company and
at the level of the organization that influences their workplace success on a
daily basis, they’ll be able to provide more meaningful reviews. Also, someone
thinking about taking a job at a company wants detailed organizational
reviews, not just company-wide discussion.

quiply can be thought of as a ‘next generation’ Glassdoor, giving users the
flexibility to provide workplace feedback with clear organizational
granularity.

------
lynnl
This is terrific! I want to know as much detail as possible about a company
when I'm job hunting, and thought that Glassdoor didn't put enough effort into
digging into the details. This app makes it easy.

------
dgpayne
Thanks for the feedback. We've heard that same sentiment from a lot of folks
as they learn about quiply.

------
mengjang
Who can see the feedback on quiply? Just people who work at a particular
company?

------
dgpayne
All feedback on quiply is anonymous (even to us).

------
dgpayne
quiply is outside the corporate firewall. All quiply content is viewable by
all registered users.

------
mengjang
Is feedback on quiply anonymous?

